# Riding with your dog



## Melissa (17 Jan 2014)

Hi all, I want to take my mini schnauzer with me on rides. I've put her in a backpack a few times and she seems to love cycling. I'd like a pet seat or bag that provides more safety so she's strapped in and can't jump out to chase a squirrel. Any advice? I have a racer so it would have to be rear mounted seat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Jan 2014)

A pet seat!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jan 2014)

^^^

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003CJ7HAC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

may be a bit bulky for a racing bike tho.

Has it got a rack or is it equipped with lugs & fixing points for a one. If no to both questions there are options with P clips or Bontrager do a nice one that supplies a top bracket to fit into your rear brake set up & needs your rear wheel to be quick release as it provides a longer QR skewer to fix the rack at the bottom.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jan 2014)

A rear mounted seat or box is better than a handlebar mounted fixture.

Our dog sat fine in a box on the back but got travel sick on a handlebar mounted basket. If you want to ride with it in the front you may need to rig a carrier up that doesn't move with the handlebar.

Steve


----------



## Melissa (17 Jan 2014)

Yes, I've got a rack and am considering the option shouldbeinbed posted. It does look quite bulky for a racer and a small dog. I was hoping someone had another option. But if that's all there is I'll take it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JayMac (17 Jan 2014)

Try getting a child trailer, it's all zipped up from the outside and covered in mesh to stop kamikaze dog!


----------



## Puddles (17 Jan 2014)

Or a dog trailer! @coffeejo carries the lovely Snipe in one!


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jan 2014)

Puddles said:


> Or a dog trailer! @coffeejo carries the lovely Snipe in one!









Quick photo op while she's not howling.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2014)

Got the same trailer as @coffeejo , my cat goes to the vet in it quite happily - put him in the cat carrier first, of course


----------



## tug benson (19 Jan 2014)

I`ve seen a man cycling on the Alloa-Dunfermline cycle path with the same dog trailer that coffeejo has posted...the dog looked bored and the thing was built like a whippet to, everychance it would have been faster than the man doing all the pulling on the bike

I could help laughing when i past him


----------



## compo (19 Jan 2014)

This was taken some years ago. The little dog knew she was onto a good thing for her walkies. So was I. I later married her mum!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jan 2014)

http://cyclinggypsies.wordpress.com/dogs-on-bikes/

Have you seen this site, I love it!

I have a Trixie dog bike lead for my dog, he loves trotting along side me, but we only go about a mile and a half to my Mum's house with it and I'm very careful not to go too fast. On hills he can out run me and he actually helps me up the hill!


----------



## buggi (19 Jan 2014)

i was gonna say a trailer. it will be more secure for your dog. my mum suggested this for my dog. think its a great idea


----------



## Cubist (19 Jan 2014)

compo said:


> This was taken some years ago. The little dog knew she was onto a good thing for her walkies. So was I. I later married her mum!


Jake Mangelwurzel married his dog. The dog eventually had pups, and he kept one of them, naming him Manoyle. He always referred to Manoyle as his son, but claimed he was the product of an immaculate conception. He swore that his relationship with the mother was purely platonic, and he knew she wouldn't have considered being unfaithful to him. 

Google is probably your friend. Jake used to visit us regularly, very entertaining to talk to.


----------



## buggi (19 Jan 2014)

LOOK HERE

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/halfords-single-buggy-childs-bike-trailer.147816/


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (26 Jan 2014)

Great thread and good advice.
I have ridden with my dog a few times but struggling at the moment as it has been so wet. I ride a hybrid and the really wet, muddy and boggy trails in our country parks are testing it a bit, not to mention the state of my dog when we get back to the car.
I have used my training lead for my dog with it looped over my shoulders which hasn't been ideal but works well enough, but I am looking to get a "walky dog" system for us, and after reading this am now thinking of a trailer so that I can ride to the country park too.
I am also trying to find somewhere with a decent amount of car free paved /semi paved areas for me take my childen to ride in the area. Essex if you don't already know.


----------

